# German Shepherd/ Pottstown PA



## Joe Eggers IV (Apr 25, 2010)

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pet/1791438058.html

3 year old male, was intended for police work but has HD. Still very active but does not qualify for police work. Link posted above


----------

